

The Best Study Resources for Technical Interviews I've found - davidjhamp
http://www.davidhampgonsalves.com/Technical-Interview-Study-Guide/

======
jonhmchan
This a pretty good resource. I use some of the same ones on Bento for big-o
and data structures. Interesting that those topics and the general topic of
"technical interviews" overlap so cleanly.

